# Wood from fresh water stream for aquarium



## mkenn (Aug 22, 2010)

I have collected some nice wood that was submerged in my local freshwater stream. Should I do anything with it apart from cleaning before I put it into my tank.

Thanks:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

boiling it i've heard isn't a bad idea though... wood from streams and lakes aren't a bad idea but if the wood is from a swampy type water(slow slow moving river) toxins could potentially be in the wood but i think boiling the wood would drop the risk of something like that too..


----------



## mkenn (Aug 22, 2010)

The wood is from a good running stream.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*You don't want any parasites or bad bacteria introduced into your tank from the stream. Boiling would help with that issue. *


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Boil it better yet, boil a bunch of water, put the wood in a bucket and let the wood soak as well as get bathed in the hot hot water. I bake mine in a big over however sun baking is one of the best ways.

Ive got some driftwood i am making now thats been in the making for well over 3 months now. I am still getting tannings out.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

when I used to house turtles I was always tempted to do things like that. I would pull really nice rocks out of the stream and boil them. I thought it would be safe. Now driftwood, I would'nt have the nerv to do that. I think the wood would be to pourous. I just cant imagine that there is any way to really clean it completey.


----------



## sully411 (Sep 12, 2010)

Boil the wood. I've been in this scenario before and within days of NOT boiling it, fungus grew on the wood and nearly half of my fish were showing signs of ich. Thankfully it was reversed, but it took 3 weeks. Boil it!!!!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Boiling rocks is ALOT more dangerous then boiling wood.
Dont bake the rocks either.

If you do not want to boil it, get a HEATED pressure washer, only two real options to get them good and clean.

here is a link, i used this when starting making my own driftwood for aquariums and to sell to the local taxidermist.
Using Driftwood in Woodworking Projects: How to Find and Prepare Driftwood


----------

